# Eibach Pro 1.4 inch drop springs question



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Some friends of mine and I just installed these springs on my car last weekend, and now I've noticed when im driving at street speeds (between 35-55mph) theres a thumping sound coming from my front driverside section of the car, its almost like my tires are lopsided, and it wasnt doing this before we threw the springs in so i know its not tire balance. It's making for a pretty bumpy ride, was wondering if anyone knew what it could be? The thump speeds up when i go fast, it slows down when i brake, so im assuming its either the tire or the suspension.

I know when we did the install we forgot to reinstall the gasket that seats on top of the strut on the driverside front strut assembly, could the absence of this gasket be enough to throw off the suspension or cause the problems? Id be curious to know firsthand since removing the strut is a lot of work if its not going to change anything or protect anything.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

that gasket wouldnt be hard to do at all. u could prolly do it in 15 minutes. all u gotta do is remove the 3 nuts on the strut mount assembly (take yer wheel off of course). compress the spring a little is u need to, pull down on the strut and slip it over the mount.

id say either try that or, did u tighten the lugs on your wheels a second time when they were on the ground? my dumb ass forgot to tighten the wheels after installing my camber plates and it fixed my problem lol.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

we forgot to tighten the front tires lugs originally too, but i found out when i rotated my tires and fixed it, and it still made the thumping noise. so I guess im just gonna have to compress the spring and reinstall the gasket to see if that fixes the problem. If that doesnt resolve it I have no idea what the hell could be causing it, a friend of mine with a 2 inch drop says he doesnt notice anything, and that the car rides smoother than his, but my girlfriend is nervous about it so ill have it checked out to be safe.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

u could take it to an AAMCO and have then inspect the half shafts. mine went bad eventually. they might have been bad before u lowered it and when u did it might have made it more noticable. if that is the case, then Advanced auto parts or something similar has the driver side half shaft for $60 after core charge.

EDIT::: mine was really noticable not to much when i was accerating, but around 40mph when i backed of the gas it was really noticable. does this sound like something similar to what u have?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah it does, perhaps ill take it out to a suspension shop to check the half shaft. when it fails completely, what happens, so i have an idea of what the priority of this repair is.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

check to make sure the camber plate on the top is tighten down all the way... on my brother's classic, we only hand tighten the nut on the top of the strut so when we hit a bump or something it made a thumping noise also...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

that's realy weird.. i'd say take a look make sure everythigns sitting properly with lowering springs it may not sit right on ur struts as well as ur camber plate.. so double check everything


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Im a dumbass, it was my tires, flat spots were developing on them, all 4 ironically, probably from burnouts and cheap soft tires to start with. So if any of you have this problem and youre like me, and tend to think the worst possible scenario in terms of labor, check your tires for flat spots first hehe.


----------

